# 40 gallon



## hernane002 (Jan 4, 2008)

hi piranha keepers out there...
i whant to get a 40 gallon tank but im not sure which tank will be better 
a 40 gallon long wich is 48 x 12 x 16
or
a 40 gallon breeder which is 36 x 18 x 16

i will be getting 3 baby red belly piranhas 
so yeah thanx for the help!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

you are going to want a longer tank. a long 40 will be soon outgrown. you can probably keep those reds in there for 6-9 months tops. try and get a 75 gallon if it's not too late.


----------



## hernane002 (Jan 4, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> you are going to want a longer tank. a long 40 will be soon outgrown. you can probably keep those reds in there for 6-9 months tops. try and get a 75 gallon if it's not too late.


hey thtnx for the comment but 
my friend has 2 40 gallon tanks but there not the same dimensions 1 is a breeder and the other one is the long 40 gallon and hes going to give me one for $100 so for now wich 40 gallon should i get ?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

For $100, neither unless it comes with a stand, filters and such. Of the 2 tanks I'd go with the breeder seeing as you will need to upgrade regardless. The breeder has about 72 more square inches of surface area. If you aren't going to be able to upgrade then you really should consider keeping a solo piranha of one of the smaller serrasalmus species. Neither of those tanks will have the height necessary for a pygo or large serra.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would by a 75 gal right away becasue either tank will require upgrading from in less then a year. If you wanted to do that then still upgrade i would say get the 40 breeder (3x1.5) since it is wider. It would also be a great tank for a sanchezi, irritans or eigemanni.

Like bioteach said only et it if it comes with everything since you can buy a 40g andglass top new at bigals for 100$ canadian


----------

